

Thoughts on the aurora shootings from a startup cto with bipolar - MarkPNeyer
https://plus.google.com/107304794162956058165/posts/j7R5Du7zZ2J

======
petercooper
For anyone unfamiliar with it, bipolar disorders don't _necessarily_ include
psychosis or psychotic features. There are varying degrees and many people
with bipolar disorders are psychosis-free.

